# Altoids Tin Shooter On Steoids The 'grenade"



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i made and posted my Altoid tin shooter, while i made it it felt really nice in the hand, but the tiny ones can be a little hard to hold onto for those of us with older hands. i thunk through the project and came up with a slightly different look, wrong, same look just swole up a bit.













a comparison to a typical PFS size shooter







360*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i say we need to give it a drug test to check for p.e.d. until it passes, i dont think it should be allowed to enter the contest .  







thats a very chunky looking pfs , i feel bad for that tin .


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Veo que te encanta descubrir nuevos horizontes mi amigo.

Y te da lo mismo una horquilla estrecha que una más amplia?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i say we need to give it a drug test to check for p.e.d. until it passes, i dont think it should be allowed to enter the contest .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you a berry funny man Imp


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Veo que te encanta descubrir nuevos horizontes mi amigo.
> 
> Y te da lo mismo una horquilla estrecha que una más amplia?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me gusta[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]pensar en[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ser creativo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]como usted[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]primo![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]y el espacio[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no importa,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]si me[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]disparan[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]en la parte superior[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]se[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]borra[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]con facilidad,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]y se ajusta a[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mis manos[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]el viejo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jajajajajjajajaj[/background]


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking little shooter!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Dude that's gargantuan! Charles never said the tin had to close







looks excellent!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Nice looking little shooter!


thanks, it does feel like a grenade sized ss


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Setarip said:


> Dude that's gargantuan! Charles never said the tin had to close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i took a pre photo and entered the contest, and than mage the separate post for this lol, it really fun to hold and shoot, gud wurd gargantuan. thanks Set


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really appreciate the fact that you did stick with the intent of the contest. But I fully understand the problems of holding these little guys for those of us with older, arthritic hands!!!! I can't decide whether you used steroids or Viagra on that thing!!!!























Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it looks better with the extra bulk.
They do say it's the girth that counts


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Indeed a grenade!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> I really appreciate the fact that you did stick with the intent of the contest. But I fully understand the problems of holding these little guys for those of us with older, arthritic hands!!!! I can't decide whether you used steroids or Viagra on that thing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 viagra.................... its wood! thanks Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wak said:


> I think it looks better with the extra bulk.
> They do say it's the girth that counts


 i tell ya, my girlfriend couldnt keep her hands off the new girth


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Indeed a grenade!


you are so right Danny, or a small apple, in any event its a pretty stable shooter


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think thats alittle big for the altoids tin







nice job newconvert looks compfy


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks good, I like it beefy.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mckee said:


> It looks good, I like it beefy.


yes beefy


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> I like it!


 thanks................. thought you might


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey thats a great looking monster mini! Good work


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Hey thats a great looking monster mini! Good work


monster mini............ cool! thanks BB


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

here is a box for it


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow that,s a chunky monkey ,very very nice ,I like this a lot








.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wow that,s a chunky monkey ,very very nice ,I like this a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big thanks Harson.


----------

